# Recovered from Weed - Depersonalisation / Derealisation



## LostTheRealness (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello guys.
I am from germany and I wrote this text in german. I translated it in english with the abacho translater.
I have overcome my Depersonalisation and Derealisation, linked with other symptoms like strong internal restlessness and heart lawn. I had DP and DR for one year chronically, released by cannabis.

I do not know at all where I should start(begin). But, in principle, it is quite an easy(simple) mechanism. Depersonalisation and Derealisation in the customary(traditional) sense, is preserved always only by fear.

Care: Now I talk from the Depersonalisation and Derealisation which was caused by cannabis or other drugs or by a panic attack. For the Depersonalisation of Traumatas or other causes I cannot speak.
With me it was in such a way that I had phase-wise Depersonalisation sometimes by cannabis. Time for short times pair of sometimes on the day, sometimes 3 months in the piece. On setting down(dropping) the cannabis the symptoms disappeared by itself(themselves) with the time.
However, because I had smoked pot in the last time more and more, in spite of Depersonalisationssymptomen, I got sometime fear of it. Since they did not disappear any more. and exactly HERE we must make an important knowledge(realisation).

I worried to myself. I thought, with me something is not right. I thought, I would need(require) therapeutic help(aid). However, in truth is all nonsense(mental deficiency), even if it is to be understood very hard. Exactly this fear is the reason for the fact that the DP does not disappear again. The firm conviction of the fact that one is ill or that with is not right a little bit.

I was with 2 different hypnosis therapists, and had in each case a meeting(session). I was with a normal therapist who said me with the first meeting(session) that my symptoms went to the direction of the schizophrenia. She(It) wanted to prescribe drugs (Fluoxetin) for me... I have rejected(refused) this and I have never again gone to her.
Thus desperately like I was at last I found the clinic in Mainz which would be specified supposedly on Depersonalisation. Because I gave so many troubles about my future myself, and my school had broken off at the time because of my symptoms, I announced myself in the clinic and was there for approx. 4 weeks.
This clinic did not help(assist) personally me for my Depersonalisation at all. There was sometimes up to 3 therapies on the day, from dance therapy through group therapy to art therapy, there was single therapy also 1x the week. However, in my opinion these were quite normal therapies where it was about the feelings(emotions). Around the past.
Because there are, however, different triggers of a DP, one should also treat passed away.
The dance therapy was there, e.g., for the fact that one learns to attain again contact with the body. I think, these therapies especially make sense for people who have a DP by different trauma(injury) or childish past. But not for the people which have a DP by drug-taking or panic attack. For me was dasd, e.g., pure(clean) horror. I, manly, at the time 16 years old, should make now in the clinic different dance exercises? Where dancing is the last what I would have made in my spare time when I still had no DP? And something like that should help(assist) me? In my opinion is the pure cruelty. But this is an opinion thing.
To come back to the essentials:
After 4 weeks read out I again the clinic, although it would have kept onto me with pleasure another 2 weeks.
Now I was again at the beginning. Symptoms are there still. No improvement. Psychically a lot tries out. Clinic, hypnosis therapy etc.
Now again on the Internet and further(farther) gegoogelt. Bingo! There are also organic causes. As for example histamine intolerance, food quarrelsomeness, treacly metal poisoning, vitamin deficiency or sign gland malfunctioning. So I have checked up my sign gland. Values, including antibodies were okay everybody. Ultrasound was not made yet. Now I stand short before it, in 28. I have an appointment(date) for the ultrasound. Desweiteren I am sent to an internist who will completely control(inspect) my body. However, he will find of course also nothing.
I hope, you have recognised(seen) the circulation(cycle). I have read earlier(formerly) often on the Internet that fear is responsible for the DP. But I wanted this never see. I believed that I would have certain fear before nothing, or it is not in such a way, as with the other. A misbelief. My fear has hidden only very much very well from my own mind(reason), or I have looked at it already as natural and she(it) has completely moved in the background. Thoughts created just the reality. Earlier(Formerly) I was firmly persuaded of it, my DP comes from a psychic reason. Then I thought, my DP has an organic reason. Now I think, my fear that I could have something that with me is not right a little bit, is the reason. All the same which reason you have, it sounds for you always at the moment(instant) plausibly and sensibly(meaningfully). The theses are always supported by the mind(reason).
Fear is the reason for Depersonalisation/Derealisation. ALL THE SAME, at which LEVEL(PLAIN). Whether it expresses itself in the fact that one thinks one has what, and is not aware of that that it is the fear of the DP and she(it) is not aware. Or the fear of an other(farther) panic attack or what to other. Or the fear of the fact that something happens.

One should make clear himself always: DP and DR. appear(play). Yes. However, DP wants to make to you no fear. DP is a symptom. It comes with stress etc. It has a cause. However, is not bad. It goes by itself(themselves) again. BUT: because we do not know the state(condition) and he is anew for us, we get in panic. We think, with us something is not right. We think, we have damages. We are ill. Our brain produces always new reasons. Exactly THIS is the point. We think that with us what is not right. From today there thinks her(their) please and makes clear you: You are healthy. You are in security. The DP is there, but it is only quite a normal symptom. You are healthy. At most have her(their) stress what is the cause. It is all-important that you make clear yourselves that everything is in order, you are healthy and above all that you are in security.
Since yesterday I have come on these thoughts. And for the first time I have been relaxing from yesterday on today can sleep, without feeling(emotion) that I must run away before something or must avoid something. I could relax and sleep thus as I want.

When I have got up today, I have perceived everything. The soft cover, the mattress, my body. I hear the silence(calmness) in the room, the birds from outdoors(outside) which writes keys of the keyboard during me just this text. I still have Derealisation. I still look foreign(strange) to me just in the mirror. But it does not disturb me. Do you know why? Now I know that I am healthy and have nothing at all  Now I know that I am in security. Now I know that also these symptoms will completely still disappear. They do not disturb me. They also leave with the time. Maybe a few more days, maybe, however, already tomorrow. Or, however, only in one month. It makes no difference to me.
I will make further clear to myself from day to day that there is NO reason for the worry. Everything is all right.

I wish you a lot of strength, and hope, you have liked(fallen) this report. You leave me with pleasure your opinions there. I know as hard it was. Funnily that I the word \"was \" writes, although I still have symptoms, one? Yes, but I am not afraid and no worry more. And this puts out(turns off) the biggest or even the whole part!

In german:



> Erfolgsbericht von Depersonalisation/Derealisation ausgelöst durch Cannabis
> 
> Hallo Leute.
> 
> ...


----------



## dotcom85 (Mar 12, 2008)

sams here but i fully recovered from dp. you can write me a message in german if you want. spreche deutsch


----------

